# Jet 10" Jointer / Planer Combo w/ Stand JJP-10BTOS



## dgmunch (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anyone have any input on this item? I have a somewhat small shop. I never owned a Jointer or Planer and am starting to see some need for them. Not enough to require large units of either a jointer or planer nor do I have the floor space for them. I've read a few reviews and I haven't really learned a whole lot. I like the size/space consideration and I would like some power but I don't require too much. I'm not foreseeing a HUGE amount of use but I also don't want to be burned again by buying a product just because the price is right and it turns out to be JUNK. Oh, and I also like the 10” jointer surface and will probably have more of a need for that than a larger planer surface. And the price isn’t bad either. Woodcraft will supposedly be running a sale in the next few weeks 15% off the $399 price. 

Thanks!

Dustin


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Funny thing happens when you search this:*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/jet-10-jointer-planer-combo-9115/
You find a thread on this very subject!:thumbsup: bill


----------



## dgmunch (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks, I did search for that subject and I didn't find this post.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Amazon sells them and posts reviews*

Very mixed reviews on Amazon:Amazon.com: Jet JJP-10BTOS 10-Inch Bench Top Jointer/Planer: Home Improvement
Check the reviews, bill


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I have heard a few people say they like it, but they only built small project with it. I'd be leery of it due to the small motor and way undersized infeed/outfeed tables. 

You could get a dewalt 735 on sale now and build a simple planer sled and you'd have a high quality tool that will plane wider boards than the jet combo could do.


----------



## dgmunch (Jun 4, 2009)

Who has it on sale?? If you set the "on sale" comment as a link it didn't seem to work.

Thanks!

Dustin


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Amazon also has these*

Amazon.com: DEWALT DW735 15 Amp 13-Inch Benchtop Planer: Home Improvement

I haven't been following this tool, so I donno if this is a good price. bill
Here's some price comparisons:
http://www.nextag.com/DeWALT-DW735R-Reconditioned-Heavy-80383380/prices-html


----------



## zoomer17 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Lowes Dewalt planer*



woodnthings said:


> Amazon.com: DEWALT DW735 15 Amp 13-Inch Benchtop Planer: Home Improvement
> 
> I haven't been following this tool, so I donno if this is a good price. bill
> Here's some price comparisons:
> http://www.nextag.com/DeWALT-DW735R-Reconditioned-Heavy-80383380/prices-html


Lowes has this for $599.00


----------



## mtnjak (Jan 14, 2010)

Dustin,

I had been doing the same thing you did. Since last April I was looking for reviews of the Jet 10" jointer/planer. I have a small garage shop that sees occasional hobby use. I didn't have the space or the money to spend on a larger machine. The mixed reviews made me hesitate for a while but when It finally came time to build a piece of furniture (plant table for my wife) I took the plunge and picked one up at the end of December. 

I plan to give a review of this product on Amazon (where I bought it) once I get some more use out of it. My previous experience using a jointer was back in the 80s in 8th grade shop class and in the 90s working for Great Planes Model Mfg (a division of Hobbico) in Urbana, IL. That being said, this machine doesn't have the same solid feel as a cast iron floor machine but my experience so far is that it does a very good job of both jointing and planing. For my use, it fits the bill and I have not experienced the problems that other negative reviewers have experienced with the machine. I took two 8-foot sections of 2" red oak (cut with my saw mill seen here http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f3/another-woodworker-il-14534/ and resawn on my bandsaw to roughly 3/4") and turned it into 5/8" material on the jointer/planer for the plant table. I still have to finish the project but so far so good. The boards are square and have a very smooth finish on them.

The only minor issue I had was when I was setting it up I had to take apart the safety guard assembly and set the guard spring correctly so it would swing back against the fence (instead of the opposite direction.) I would suggest it to anyone like me who isn't turning out furniture as a full time business and doesn't have the space for bigger machines. And for $420 you can't beat the price for a 10" jointer.


----------

